# Toco Toucan and Others for sale



## toucannet (Mar 21, 2008)

We have Toucan birds such as Toco Toucans, Chestnut-mandibled Toucan and 

Keel-billed Toucan ,Red-billed Toucan, Swainsons toucan with their eggs all 

candle tested for sale. All our Birds are very tame and also proven pair of 

breeders are available. All the egg are fresh laid and candle tested. The 

babies will come with free cage and .The babies have been together since 

their date of birth. easy to hand feed, used to kids and very exotic.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you based in cameroon........?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Are you based in cameroon........?


Or a diffrent planet ??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Most likely non-native, I'm sure... I thought the exact thing this morning... Was gonna post, but my pooper pooped and couldn't be bothered to get it up and running again! :lol2:


----------



## Chalky (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone with half a brain would have just put toucans rather than tocan birds lol and toucans aint that easy to breed! deffo a scam


----------

